# Mock Cycle Protocol



## HillBill (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi ladies, please can you help?!  I have started my mock cycle for egg donation and am confused. 
I am doing it in Spain but working with a clinic here in UK for scans etc. The co-ordinator here is not the best and is confusing me even more. 
I'm on day 10 of progynova tablets and been for a scan today. I think all is fine with that apart from my lining looked a bit "rukked" up, she explained like a carpet?. So she is sending the scan to Spain for them to look at. Options are either ignore it ,possibly a contrast & dye scan or maybe removal. 😞 So that is worrying me & stressing me out a bit. 
On my paperwork for my mock cycle it say Day 15 to start the pessaries and Day 18 to have the Prostrap injection. But when I asked her today she told me I don't do the injection in the mock cycle. That's for the real treatment cycle. So either my paperwork is wrong or she is. 
So v confused and stressing out (& waffling!). So thought I would ask you lovely ladies if anyone knew?!
Thanks so much.


----------



## Godiva (Nov 19, 2015)

I would say contact your Spanish clinic, and do what they say...


----------

